# Cornish farmer and the tax inspector



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dennis Penberthy, an elderly Cornish farmer, received a letter from the Department for Work & Pensions, stating that they suspected he was not paying his employees enough and they would send an inspector to interview them.


On the appointed day, the inspector turned up. 

"Tell me about your staff," he asked Penberthy. 

"Well," said Penberthy, "there's the farm hand. I pay him £240 a week, and he has a free cottage. Then there's the housekeeper. She gets £190 a week, along with free board and lodging. There's also the half-wit. He works a 16 hour day, does 90% of the work, earns about £25 a week, along with a bottle of gin every week, and, occasionally, gets to sleep with my wife." 

"That's who I want to talk to," said the inspector, “the half-wit."



"That'll be me then," said Penberthy.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*farmer taxes*

Many a true word spoken in jest dave.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les :wink:


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*cornish farmer*

As an old farmer they are true words


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I fancy there's a distinct echo of comedian Jethro's Denzil Penberthy in there somewhere...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I like that very much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Whoops - I nearly removed Pards duplicate post without reading it.

Very droll - I like it! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Cheered me up a treat tonight Dave,I will show it to Mr van de Striche in the morning, he will sure identify with the that poor old farmer


----------

